# Yard Tower



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I finished a Vollmer yard tower this morning. Vollmer is slipping ever since they were bought by Viessmann.

They have changed the formula of their plastic. It is quite brittle and I broke several pieces trying to cut or nip them from the sprues.

All four downspouts split in half where a piece of spue for injection was located. Several frames for he half-timbered look of the upper halls also cracked. 

I managed to repair most of it, but not all. And I left off the downspouts on the track side where no one can see them.

It looks good in the yard and this one has been electrified and has two electronic control consoles inside the upper floor for controlling the yard track turnouts.

The lower part of the building has been weathered with a light wash of black acrylic. The upper part, a little lighter. The roof has also had the same wash treatment.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Is that what they really look like in Germany? To me it looks really odd; Disproportionate


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

There are dozens of designs of yard towers in Germany, Austria, and Switzerland. And there is no standard either.

Many of them are 100 years old and still in use if they could be adapted to current standards.

This one is supposed to be at Fellbach though I can't find a photo of it.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

I agree with Spence. It does look disproportionate; kinda gaudy to me. 
And yes, I know that kind of plastic..It's like '99 cents' stores; they don't raise prices, they cheapen the product's quality and/or lower its contents/weight..price stays the same...

disclaimer: There are some great stuff at those stores, though...


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm not sure what either of you mean by 'disproportionate'. 

It was purpose designed and aesthetics were probably a secondary consideration.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Most buildings in Germany are built to last 100's of years. I guess I'm not surprised that this looks a little over built compared to a US tower!


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Disproportionate to me is: The white building on top seems too wide compared to the structure below it. And, yes you can say it's just one whole structure. But the gray walls and window frames on the bottom 2 stories look like a prison, and the top story looks like a ski chalet...The two are so architecturally displeasing; to me anyway.. 
But if this is a close or perfect rendition of the real thing, then I guess I'm misjudging this...
Anyway, love is in the eyes of the beholder..If you like it that's all that matters....


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I meant no disrespect to your post. To me it looks like the top was just put there to keep it out of the way till space was available else where on the layout.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Well for me... I like it! I think you did a great job on building it. I also like the light weathering you have done. 
Did you install any lighting in it? I kind of want to see what that would look like with a evening setting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

No, there is very little interior lighting on the layout. Another item on my To-Do list.

It's German architecture and style so I would imagine it would be quite foreign to most people's sense of late 19th century style in the US.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

MichaelE said:


> No, there is very little interior lighting on the layout. Another item on my To-Do list.
> 
> It's German architecture and style so I would imagine it would be quite foreign to most people's sense of late 19th century style in the US.


has a very "Harry Potter" vibe.. I dig it!!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Surprised that some folks didn't like it. When I looked at the pics, I thought Wow, that looks pretty cool.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

You could end this banter and call our bluff if you'd be able to post some pics of the real one/s..(the 1:1 scale)...


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I was unaware I had anything to prove to you or anyone else here.

Maybe you can find one you like at this site:

http://www.stellwerke.de/bilder/index2.html


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

It’s not the same , but it is very similar. Not going to lie. If I did not have a yard tower already I would look for one like this! I think it is really neat looking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

MichaelE said:


> I was unaware I had anything to prove to you or anyone else here


well the way i look at it. its your yard.. who cares if people dont like it. you will never have everyone agree... 

I asked about nfl cars and people said..you dont see them in real life but its your train so do as you like. its your vision...

and I agree with that.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Rigz, "it's your layout so..." release clause is really not needed in this case - as unusual as it may look the structure is true to prototype.


it's shaping up to be a nice scene. 
hopefully you plan on breaking up the uniformity of the grass. chances are the entrance has some sort of hard surface trail to it, perhaps even concrete one. area in front of the engine shed usually will not be fresh mowed green. IMO this kind of detail can really liven up your scene.
good luck


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That's what I like most about Michael's layout, something that 
looks different than what we have here.
I think the tower is cool.

Magic


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

tankist said:


> Rigz, "it's your layout so..." release clause is really not needed in this case - as unusual as it may look the structure is true to prototype.
> 
> 
> it's shaping up to be a nice scene.
> ...



I have a lot of scenery to work on. The grass is just the basic foundation. A lot will be built upon it.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

MichaelE said:


> I was unaware I had anything to prove to you or anyone else here.
> 
> Maybe you can find one you like at this site:
> 
> http://www.stellwerke.de/bilder/index2.html


 You are definitely right about that! Your layout your rules. Even though it is true to the real thing. You can put whatever you want on your layout even if it was the most unrealistic thing anyone has ever seen if you like it and want it there who cares what anybody else says! The only person you need to please is you!


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

telltale said:


> Disproportionate to me is: The white building on top seems too wide compared to the structure below it.


The overhang is called a jetty and the technique jettying. It's been around since medieval times and is quite common in Europe and especially with Tudor style architecture. You get more floor space on the upper floor while the lower floor doesn't obstruct the street (or in this case, the base of the building can be closer to the tracks). Makes sense in small, tight European villages. It's also said that the upper level protects the walls of the lower level - which were often masonry - from the weather. "Back in the day" mortar wasn't as impervious to the weather as it is now.

Some even speculate that it was done because, in the Tudor period, you were taxed by your "land footprint". In towns that was your house footprint. Smaller lower floor = smaller footprint. Personally I think that's a stretch.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

I like the tower, BTW. It is in keeping with the rest of the layout. 

Nice weathering too. Sometimes a little is enough (which I have to keep pounding into my own head).


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Stumpy said:


> Some even speculate that it was done because, in the Tudor period, you were taxed by your "land footprint". In towns that was your house footprint. Smaller lower floor = smaller footprint. Personally I think that's a stretch.


I've heard that too, so there may be some truth in it.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Taxing in Cincinnati, Ohio was that way. You were taxed based on frontage, hence houses were very narrow in front!


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Not sure who posted the pictures. But the thing that is obvious is that The 1:1 scale's towers do not have that long overhang, the upper portion way wider (or you could say, longer) than the lower, what i'd guess to be the mechanical room(/motors /generators/heating/linkages; upper being controls/levers/ communication equip.) 
One slightly possible answer: Perhaps two different scales were packaged in the box at the manufacturer.. The lower, say, O scale, the upper HO..Otherwise it'd be fruitless to continue the detective work. 
My posts have had zero to do with Michael's choice of employing it. Far as I go it's merely a curio as to this one building's history and has been in no way a criticism of it or the OPer.
Love is in the eyes the beholder, which certainly applies to trains big and small. M


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

telltale said:


> But the thing that is obvious is that The 1:1 scale's towers do not have that long overhang,


Yeah, they do. Try google.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Spence said:


> Is that what they really look like in Germany? To me it looks really odd; Disproportionate




I think it fits MichaelE's RR nicely. 

Spence, not the same exact look, but the same design. We have/had some right here in the states.

One,







https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/historical-guide-fifty-interlocking-1825188046


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Crossing gate towers.


----------

